# Happy 8th Bday Rayne!!!!!!!!!!!



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

At 1:23 AM eight years ago my life was about to change forever. It took her 10 weeks to convince me she wasn't going anywhere and indeed she stayed with me. My class clown who not only marches to the beat of a different drummer but has her OWN marching band is with me forever. Over the years her sense of humor and work ethic have left a mark on me. Happy birthday my good nature, energetic angel in disguise!

Showing at an EARLY age that she was going to do thing HER way. She would be the one laying opposite of the "crowd". 










My halloween "Con"










Daring to be herself!










My Rocky Rayne







































One of my toy protectors (this was NOT a staged photo)










My Ewok impersonator














































And so far my favorite all time picture of Rayne!










Happy Birthday!!! I love you regardless of how trying you have been in the past.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I can't believe no pictures of her swimming! Must rectify!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy B Day, bRayne!!! You smart crate-opening beauty, you!! I loooove the devil pic... totally HER!! Tough, smart, creative girl with a mind of her own. I love these pics of her. She even seems to be SMILING in the water swimming!! Happy B Day, bRayne!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You're an amazing dog, Rayne!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

gorgeous girl! these are great pics!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Happy Birthday Rayne!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy B'day!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 8 Rocky Rayne!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Rayne! That picture infront of the river is gorgeous.


----------

